# Suche gutes preiswertes Smartphone



## DBGTKING (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute ich suche ein Kapazitives Preiswertes Samrtphone zwischen 140-180 Euro.


Nun zu den Stichpunkten was ich genau suche

Kamera: Also ich habe noch das Sony ericsson Vivaz das ich aber bald wieder zuückgebe,der Grund ist klar.Es mag zwar eine 8 MP haben aber das Bild und Farbrauschen in der Nacht ist echt nicht zu ertragen.Darum suche ich eine gute 5-8 MP Smartphone Kamera,das wenig bis garkein Bild und Farbrauschen auweist.Also auch bei der beleuchtung da ich da immernoch das K800 i als gut empfinde auch wenn es beim Fotografieren von Schmertterlingen ein Nachtteil ist mit den 3,2 MP.Hier und da Fotografiere ich auch mal zu den Unterschiedlichsten Zeiten.Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht dann nimm dir doch eine Photoapparat bzw ne Kamera,nein weil meine 8 MP Photoappart so viel energie Schluckt das er in ner stunde wieder die batterien leer sind das ich locker 20 -30 Batterien mit mir rumschleppen müsste um mehre Tage über die runden zu kommen,das kann ich nicht machen,was für ein Aufwand + ständig den Photoappart mit Tasche rumzulaufen.

Musik:Ich höre sehr gerne.Darum kann ich obwohl es eigenlich bei der Aussttung gehört hier mal rein.Wollen tue ich dort 4-8 GB Speicher.Musik sollte sich gut anhören,also sprich nicht so leise wie beim K800i.

Apps:Will ich garnicht so viel benutzen.Nur den Laserschwert app,Maschinen Gun app,dazu noch einige Spiele.Das wo ja hoffenlich jedes Smartphone können dürfte laut Auskunft von Apple Fillale.

Beim Telefonieren sei erwähnt rentiert sich ein Iphone nicht ,da ich ein gerin Telefonierer bin und somit eine Prepaid Karte benutze.Wenn mölich kein Rauschen beim Telefonieren und man sollte mich doch noch verstehen können,beim Telefonieren war ich mit dem K800i zufrieden gewesen.

Ausstattung: Eins hatte ich ja schon gennant speicher,dazu noch Wlan.Kapazitiver Touch Screen(die sollte gut mit dem Finger reagieren).
Betriebsystem ist wenn dem alles nichts im Wege steht und es nicht lamarschig und auch gut bei der eingabe reagieren.Spielt das betriebsystem keine Rolle.Um ein negatievbeispiel zu nennen ist das sony ericsson vivaz nicht mini oder pro siehe seite.

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.handyagent24.de/user_handyagent/product_images/10542_1_big/sony-ericsson-vivaz-u5i-schwarz.jpg  auch in schwarz.

Was ich nicht unbedingt brauch bzw garnicht: ist folgendes.Navi,Internet muss also nicht unbedingt schnell drauf gehen.Demo spiele kann ich echt drauf verzichten.

Vielleicht wäre Handlich auch noch zu erwänen und meine Preis vorstellung nannte ich ja auch schon zwischen 140-180 Euro,weil mir das Nokia C7 zu teuer ist,aber das entspäche meinen Vorstellungen.Wer von euch könnte das Nokia C6-00 empfehlen?


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht, wie kann man 140-180 Euro für ein Handy ausgeben wollen, aber solche Ansprüche stellen. In diesem Preissegment musst du dich halt mit den oftmals schlechteren/alten Smartphones arrangieren.

Die besten Foto-Smartphones sind:
Nokia N8(Für dich zu teuer)
Samsung Pixon(Relativ alt, keine Ahnung wie teuer das momentan ist)
Sony Erricson Satio(Ebenfalls alt, keine Ahnun wie teuer)

Diese Smartphones haben zumindest Kameramäßig das Zepter in der Hand


----------



## zøtac (30. Mai 2011)

Es gibt keine Handys mit guten Kameras. Egal ob du ein 700€ oder ein 100€ Handy hast, es hat niemals eine gute Kamera. So viel dazu 

In dem Preisbereich würde ich mir mal Samsung Galaxy i5800 / HTC Wildfire anschaun, Android ist mMn weitaus besser als Symbian


----------



## DBGTKING (30. Mai 2011)

Gut das HTC Wildfire ist das richtige Händy aber nur fast,wie lange braucht er denn bei Arbeitstempo,das steht nämlich da nicht nur das es öfters mal ne bedenkzeit in anspruch nimmt.Wenn es eines gibt das die gleiche ausstattung hat wie das handy nur etwas flüssiger,ansonsten ist es okay von den daten her.Aber warscheinlich wäre es zu empfenlen wenn ich mal dieses Handy ausprobiere.Empfielt ihr mir es mal bei Media markt oder Saturn auszuprobieren?


----------



## zøtac (30. Mai 2011)

Ausprobieren ist immer am besten. 
Ich hab das Wildfire und bin rundum glücklich damit. Gut, ist jetzt nicht das schnellste, ab und zu braucht es etwas aber nie wirklich störend. Also länger als 2-3 Sekunden hat so ne "Bedenkzeit" nich nie gedauert, und über eine Sekunde ist eher selten.


----------



## DBGTKING (3. Juni 2011)

okay Leute es hat sich erledigt,ich habe preiswert ein Nokia N8 gekriegt.Das ist freilich besser als alles hier genannte.Und ich bedanke mich für eure hilfe,danke.


----------

